# First trip on the new Chase This - Chase's first billfish



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Well I've never been prouder. My little man turns 9 soon and already caught his first marlin. A nice white, which was perfect. Jumped like crazy and wasn't too much to handle. He did great in the chair. He also caught some blackfin and dolphin. Dad then lost a big blue. Dang it.

Big thanks to the crew on the long maiden voyage. Mike and Rob, thanks for all of the help.

Brandon, Michelle and Chase


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Few more.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Sick trip and new ride!! Congrats to your boy...... What's the boat details?? Looks awesome 


.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

That's awesome chit Brandon!
The new ride looks great too.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

BOOM!!! awesome !!!


----------



## JKD (May 30, 2009)

Great pics, little dude has it made now!


----------



## bigrome12 (Mar 14, 2008)

Congrats on a successful maiden voyage. Looks like cypress cove....you keeping it in Venice?


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

Very nice, great trip and congrats to all


----------



## JWT (Jun 28, 2004)

Nice ride!


----------



## gettinspooled (Jun 26, 2013)

Congrats on the trip and the new ride.


----------



## Fisheramen (Jun 28, 2010)

Awesome. Congrats!


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## jb3667 (Jan 12, 2006)

Congrats to all of you! Nice job.


----------



## Fin-Atic (Feb 25, 2011)

Very nice bud! Hopefully ill be joining you soon on the clan of sport fishers!


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Congrats on the new ride and the maiden voyage. Those Cabo's are something else. Enjoy the heck out of it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anthony C (Jun 20, 2008)

Congrats on the new boat and lil mans 1st Marlin!!!


----------



## ReelEasy (Jan 23, 2006)

Brandon, Your son is hooked now. My first time back on the board in a couple of months and what a pleasant surprise happy for you with your new sled. I'll be back in the U.S. in soon. Take care and enjoy your new sled.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Congrats on little dudes first Marlin, new Chase this is a nice looking ride congrats on that as well.


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

NICE Brandon. Boat, Chase, trip and everything. Looks awesome.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Congrats Brandon. Nice rig..


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Awesome boat!


----------



## Charlietunakiller (Jan 30, 2013)

Very nice all the way around.
Great job Dad!


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

What size Cabo is that? Congrats on the new ride and a great trip


----------



## LILSTUDD (Jun 17, 2004)

Congrats on your new sled Brandon!! I am sure your little guy will be begging you to get back out there every day!!


----------



## asher (Sep 27, 2011)

Congrats on the new ride


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Very nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hawgs (May 22, 2006)

Very nice new ride Brandon! Congrats.


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Good Job Chase on the first of many marlins, Awesome job dad congrats on the new ride looks great.


----------



## GhostRider (Jan 11, 2008)

Very cool !!
Congrats on a successful maiden voyage.
Looks like the future is bright


----------



## Klesak1 (Aug 29, 2012)

Awesome job!


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

What's the scoop on the boat?

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Tuffy (May 5, 2005)

Congrats on the little man's first (of many) billfish!!

and congrats on the new sled. Looks to be the 40? C-12's? If so, lemme guess, 27 knots 44 gph?


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Congrats on the new ride, very nice. How did the AC work?


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Thanks, everyone!



Mr. Tuffy said:


> Congrats on the little man's first (of many) billfish!!
> 
> and congrats on the new sled. Looks to be the 40? C-12's? If so, lemme guess, 27 knots 44 gph?


Chris, she is the 43 with Cat C-12s. 25 knots at 50gph at 1950rpm. She is quite a bit larger than the 40, with a lot more deadrise. The 40 is more efficient.


----------



## Mr. Tuffy (May 5, 2005)

Chase This! said:


> Thanks, everyone!
> 
> Chris, she is the 43 with Cat C-12s. 25 knots at 50gph at 1950rpm. She is quite a bit larger than the 40, with a lot more deadrise. The 40 is more efficient.


Sweet. Have only been on a 43 a couple times, but just for cocktails. Can't wait to see her. Have a buddy that just bought a 40C so that is where I got the numbers from.

Again, very nice.


----------



## ccbluewater (May 21, 2004)

Awesome on both accounts! Congrats!


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

way to go!!!!!


----------



## RobATX (Apr 5, 2011)

Awesome post. Congrats to you and your son


----------



## kaptin krunch (May 23, 2004)

Nice!!!


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Way to Go Brandon

One written in the books that will ALWAYS be remembered

&

Great Memories made on Dads new ride.

*Yall Dunn GoouD!*


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Congrats on the boat and Chase getting his first Bill. That's one hell of a trip IMO. Can't wait to see her in person.

David


----------



## Capt. Aaron Kelley (Nov 26, 2005)

Nice job and nice boat!


----------



## rookie06 (Oct 1, 2005)

Congrats on the new sled and congrats to the little man!!!


----------



## hanapa'a (Mar 17, 2012)

Boom!!!! ...nice


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

Beautiful boat,congrats!!! 

Sent from my A1-840FHD using Tapatalk


----------



## TxRedman (Oct 22, 2013)

What a great opportunity for your son. I haven't gotten mine in blue water yet but he loves the fishing. Makes for happy dad memories!! Congrats!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

I just saw a post that Rob made on FB and had to come over here to say "Awesome post and Awesome boat".
Congrats on everything buddy.
:brew:


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

Congratulations to you, your family and crew! Hope to read about "Chase This"
in the money some day! Boom!~


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

Very cool Brandon. Congratulations on the new boat.


----------



## TBLIII (Mar 16, 2005)

Congratulations on your sweet new ride and a stellar maiden voyage.


----------



## Red Tuna (May 19, 2007)

That's awesome - congrats!


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

Sweet!!!!!!!!


----------



## moodymarlin (Apr 16, 2012)

Congrats on the 43! Best boat out there!


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

Congrats to your family!! Cant wait for the catfishing invite!!!!


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Sweet rig...congrats! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Congrats on the new ride and great trip, Brandon.


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

HeII yea!! Excellent job Pops, congrats on the new sled!!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Did you get the jump? Congrats


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

I did. 

Thanks, Joey.


----------



## Elgatoloco (Feb 9, 2008)

Congrats bro sweet looking ride awesome job to the little man as well. Outstanding boat and well deserved to you!! Look forward to seeing you out there bro huge congrats!


Tom


----------



## fishorcutbait (Jun 17, 2010)

Beautiful boat and great job getting your family on the water and into this great sport we have.


----------



## jhbarc (Aug 28, 2006)

Congrats


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

Nice ride Brandon!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

